# Anybody get hassled by cops with a hitch rack



## robmoto (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,

As of now I am getting a hitch installed on my Corolla and getting a hitch bike rack.. Still deciding on one. Anyways I was wondering how many of you have been pulled over for having a hitch bike rack? I am going to be going from Los Angeles - Seattle. Is there anything I need to worry about. I heard of people getting tickets and such. I'm just curious to know. Thanks!


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Not pulled over- but I had a CHP follow me for 15 minutes while I was going well under the speed limit one morning on the way to the trail head.

I think he was checking out my sweet bike.


----------



## Davey Simon (Dec 10, 2012)

I was stopped by Nevada state police near Reno on the way to XC nationals. Liar said he couldn't read my date on my registration. He was just checking for drugs and likely got me mixed up with the burning man crowd.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

Never. We've traveled all over the country w/o any hassles. I've been told by a cop friend that technically you're breaking the law if your plate is obscured, so I suppose we shouldn't be surprised if we get a ticket at some point.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Never happened. Traveled throughout the western US. Never take the rack off my car.


----------



## robmoto (Jun 7, 2013)

thats some interesting stories...Thanks everyone for the input. I really appreciate it


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

It's good practice to know the laws of the state you'll be driving through. The more you know, the better off you'll be in case you get hassled. Don't expect local or state law enforcement personnel to know EVERY law. Same goes with doctors. They have reference materials for a reason. You get what I'm saying.. 
For example in Texas, having a rack that obscures the rear plate is okay granted it's installed in a "normal or customary manner."


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The only issues I see are people that drive with them attached all the time, that kind of invites the police to pull you over and gives them one more reason to write you up if you're doing something stupid or they find a reason. That's personal choice, but it's also easy to limit by taking it off when you aren't using it.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Davey Simon said:


> I was stopped by Nevada state police near Reno on the way to XC nationals. Liar said he couldn't read my date on my registration. He was just checking for drugs and likely got me mixed up with the burning man crowd.


How do you know he was lying? It would be very easy for a bike rack to block your registration or parts of it.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes and it sucked. Both times...


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes, got a "fixit" ticket in my California hometown  -it was actually for having a (temporarily) empty trunk rack. Now I use a tray-style hitch rack. The rack isn't usually on without bikes, but sometimes it is. I expect another ticket, oh well.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

The nice thing about 1Up racks is that they don't block the plate (though I suppose it depends on how many trays you have and where your plate is located on the car). With bikes on of course is another story.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm getting a hitch rack soon and I intend to work out some ways that I can avoid being hassled by cops for this. I think I'll be installing a set of trailer lights on my rack, and trying to get an extra plate I can mount on it. I'd rather not have to remove the plate from my car and put it on the rack instead. Not sure what options the BMV will give me for that just yet.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> I'm getting a hitch rack soon and I intend to work out some ways that I can avoid being hassled by cops for this. I think I'll be installing a set of trailer lights on my rack, and trying to get an extra plate I can mount on it. I'd rather not have to remove the plate from my car and put it on the rack instead. Not sure what options the BMV will give me for that just yet.


Isaw a camper/trailer with the license (or a spare) attached to the bike rack. Seems like a good idea- I might go that route also.


----------



## C.P. (Sep 17, 2005)

In many parts of Europe, it is law to have tail lights and an additioonal plate attached to the bike rack. It is so commonplace that Thule & other rack makers include racks with the lights & plate attached - pic below:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

C.P. said:


> In many parts of Europe, it is law to have tail lights and an additioonal plate attached to the bike rack. It is so commonplace that Thule & other rack makers include racks with the lights & plate attached - pic below:
> 
> View attachment 812841


This is the basic idea I intend to replicate. It might as well be a law here in the states, but what seems to matter most is whether you run into a cop who feels like enforcing it. Lack of consistent enforcement seems to keep rack mfr's from including lights and a plate mount.


----------



## C.P. (Sep 17, 2005)

yup. Thule sells (International/European Markets) a rack accessory called the "lightboard"

Thule Light board 976 - Thule


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

It'd be funny to do a large study on this topic - here and RBR - to see who (demographics, vehicle type, bike type, etc.) gets "hassled". 

Hypothesis: New minivans with road bikes would be on one end of the chart. $1,500 beaters with 4 mountain bikes, on the other end. It's profiling man!  Come on, admit it... if you were a cop, you'd think "Look there - four 20-year-old guys with mountain bikes in a 15-year-old Subaru. They've got at least a 1/4 bag on'em"


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Jayem said:


> The only issues I see are people that drive with them attached all the time, that kind of invites the police to pull you over and gives them one more reason to write you up if you're doing something stupid or they find a reason. That's personal choice, but it's also easy to limit by taking it off when you aren't using it.


"taking off a hitch rack every time"

That degrades our quality of life right there. What a pita to move that 50 lb beast every time.

Also, you can still get a ticket when it's on with bikes.

I'd say if you live in an area where cops target folks with hitch racks then find a different rack or a s solution to make the license plate visible.

fc


----------



## robmoto (Jun 7, 2013)

This is just crazy. I do like the idea of having that thule light board. I think @OldZaskar is right tho. Cops profile like crazy. I dont want a roof rack cause its a ***** to lift bikes and I do not want a trunk rack don't feel like its secure enough for my long drive. Hitch seems the most easiest and most secure to me. I really hope I do not get messed with by CHP or any highway patrol


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

State law in Washington is that it is not legal to have a rack that obscures the plate; however, it is permissible when transporting the bike. Go figure.

I wouldn't say it's common to be cited for a rack; however, pretty much all of my ride buddies have been pulled over at some point and issued a warning. Just happened to me about a month ago in downtown Seattle after probably a decade of driving a car with a hitch rack.

Like everyone else said here, it's more a pretext for a stop than anything else. If you're not drunk, don't act like a jerk, and aren't...ahem..._a particular demographic_ that might make you suspicious to certain members of our law enforcement community, then you're probably fine.


----------



## robmoto (Jun 7, 2013)

GeePhroh said:


> State law in Washington is that it is not legal to have a rack that obscures the plate; however, it is permissible when transporting the bike. Go figure.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's common to be cited for a rack; however, pretty much all of my ride buddies have been pulled over at some point and issued a warning. Just happened to me about a month ago in downtown Seattle after probably a decade of driving a car with a hitch rack.
> 
> Like everyone else said here, it's more a pretext for a stop than anything else. If you're not drunk, don't act like a jerk, and aren't...ahem..._a particular demographic_ that might make you suspicious to certain members of our law enforcement community, then you're probably fine.


well that is good to know since I am going to be living in Tacoma. Thanks @GeePhroh


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I run a roof rack, no hassles.....really is it that hard/ inconvienant to put your bike on a roof rack? I borrowed a hitch rack once for a trip to Mammoth, hated it, worried about getting rear ended ( covered tail lights/ brake lights) and parking was another issue. Hitch racks are popular Iknow, but to me, they are not worth the "so called" conveince.


----------



## Radamus (Feb 18, 2008)

If the timing is right, the mood is right, and a motorized meter maid is looking to "catch another" he's going to look for any excuse to pull over his next paycheck- He's going to use a series of eliminations- If pickings are thin and your the only one with a bike rack- it's you, or me or whoever. They can always find something. 
On the other hand, I've been behind czars with a rack load of bikes and couldn't see crap of the tail lights. Ever get behind a rack load of street cruiser bikes at night? The ones with reflectors all over hell- hit them with your headlights and you can't tell brake lights from streetlights.- That has stood out to me before as an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I run a roof rack, no hassles.....really is it that hard/ inconvienant to put your bike on a roof rack? I borrowed a hitch rack once for a trip to Mammoth, hated it, worried about getting rear ended ( covered tail lights/ brake lights) and parking was another issue. Hitch racks are popular Iknow, but to me, they are not worth the "so called" conveince.


-Hmm, lifting it 1.5 feet vs crazy balancing 5+ feet high? 
-Leaving the wheel on vs variety of roof racks that make you take a wheel off?
-Ability to slowly back up into a wall and "jam" the bike in so it's nearly impossible to steal (for short periods of time obviously).
-No real hit to mileage.
-Ability to take the rack completely off when not using.
-No chance of scratching the top of the car.

Getting rear ended vs. ripping your bikes off when driving past an overhang is about equal. I don't know how many times a year you get rear-ended, but it's zero for me and I'm 35, plus that's something you have a little more control over. Not complete control obviously, but you can do a bit to keep yourself out of those situations too.

Honestly, modern hitch racks (not crazy heavy, easy to use and quick, allow access to the trunk/rear hatch, etc) are better in just about every way. The only reason I see to go with a roof is on a few vehicles where there is absolutely no way to get a receiver in there, but on many vehicles where you think you can't one on, you often can because the same vehicle is speced in Europe for one and there's a decent market for the receivers all over the world. On the other hand, if you like the way your car looks with all sorts of external erector-set devices, I guess that's cool.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Some of your points may be valid...jamming your rack against a wall, easy to remove the only slight benefit I can see from your comments, maybe even lifting your bike up. I've used a roof rack for almost 30 years, never complained about lifting my bike up, even have a 50+ lb mountain tandem, while not easy to lift up, way more secure, wouldn't fit on a hitch rack anyway, a fork mounted rack is the most secure way to mount a bike, bar none. 
I hear people complain about lifting their bikes or the 20 second hassle of removing the front wheel, remember, we still have the hassle of having to pedal the bike.
I know I'll get a rash of crap for my above comments, but I believe a roof rack is a better idea in about every sitution.


----------



## paradigm shifter (Jun 4, 2013)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I know I'll get a rash of crap for my above comments, but I believe a roof rack is a better idea in about every sitution.


I use both. I like both. I don't think it's a big deal to remove the front wheel or lift a bike onto the roof. I don't think it's a big deal to remove the hitch rack when not in use.

One advantage that a hitch rack has that is undeniable is noise. At high speeds there is much more noise in the cabin when you have bikes up top vs. hanging in the slip stream on the back.

-never been pulled over for obscured plates


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> even have a 50+ lb mountain tandem.


Well, that's one of those ultra-rare exceptions I was talking about. Probably around 0.01% of the mountain biking population has one of those. Pete can't use a hitch rack either on his 911 and who'd want an extra 100lbs on the tail of a tail happy car anyways? So he uses the roof-rack made for the car which kills the beautiful Cd, but those are the sacrifices we make and we do so gladly to be able to bring our rides to the trailhead. If we can, we limit the negatives effects.

And yes, taking off the front wheel was always a hassle, whether it was a 20mm thru-bolt axle, quick release, v-brakes, or whatever. Especially when you have to get your gear out of the car, the bike, clean off the bike, get shoes on/off, etc. It's just one more thing that simply doesn't need to exist. Is it too much to ask to be able to take the bike off the rack and immediately ride it? If there's no good reason for it, get rid of the step of having to take the wheel on/off. 

The other part is that when you compare a good roof system with a good hitch system, they are about the same money, except from that point on the roof system costs you more money all the time due to drag, so effectively the hitch system is paying you back compared to if you got a roof system. After a couple years, it's paid for itself in gas (have done the math).

It goes back to hitch racks being superior in almost every way, just that as you pointed out, in some cases you are forced to use a roof rack.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Not once in 7 years in Colorado.


----------



## phybersplice (Jun 9, 2007)

In Ontario, Canada, I was warned once for "Obscure Plate" and another time, I got stopped for "Obscure Plate" and was given a ticket for the charge. I had a 2002 Honda Accord Coupe with a hitch mount Thule T2. At the time, no bikes were on the rack and it was folded up. The charge was dropped by the crown prosecutor and the trial never took place.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Jayem said:


> The other part is that when you compare a good roof system with a good hitch system, they are about the same money, except from that point on the roof system costs you more money all the time due to drag, so effectively the hitch system is paying you back compared to if you got a roof system. After a couple years, it's paid for itself in gas (have done the math).
> 
> It goes back to hitch racks being superior in almost every way, just that as you pointed out, in some cases you are forced to use a roof rack.


As Jayem pointed out there are some rare exceptions where a roof rack provides more utility but the economics and end-use convenience of hitch racks are so much better than roof racks.

I have my two bike rack on my car all the time and have never gotten hassled. To be honest, if it happens to be illegal in the municipality I'm driving through and I get fined, whatever. What's the big deal?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

racerwad said:


> As Jayem pointed out there are some rare exceptions where a roof rack provides more utility but the economics and end-use convenience of hitch racks are so much better than roof racks.
> 
> I have my two bike rack on my car all the time and have never gotten hassled. To be honest, if it happens to be illegal in the municipality I'm driving through and I get fined, whatever. What's the big deal?


The cops often transport their bicycle unit the exact same way, so be sure to take some pictures


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Within my circle of riding friends, a couple of them have had issues with cops pulling them over for not being able to see the plate. 

I don't use a hitch rack myself though. Yay pickup truck.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I use roof racks to transport boats and have had bike carriers the past several years I have had to swap out when I want to transport boats. That has been more annoying than lifting the bikes.

In my Honda Fit I have been putting the bikes inside most often on fork mounts on a 2x4. I have decided to sell the rooftop carriers because of the swapping hassle and carry bikes inside the car full time.

I am getting a hitch rack for my wife's xv so the roof rack on it can be for boats only. I thought about getting a hitch for my Honda but there are only Class I 1 1/4 hitches available that are not compatible with most adapters. I refuse to put a 1 1/4 rack on a 2" hitch with an adapter and be forced into the limitations of that rack on a car that can take it.

Roof racks have been solid enough for me and I have been using trays that allow the front wheels to remain on. I am getting a tray style hitch rack because I like them so much.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm seriously thinking about a hitch mount, though I'm having a hard time justifying the cost. I'd have to buy the hitch and the rack at a considerable cost. I've had my current roof rack since 1995 so it's already paid for itself many times over, even with the decreased mileage. When I have the bike on my mileage goes down by about 4mpg.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Only in Danbury CT. Two obscured plate tickets and once they made me remove the bikes and rack because they were blocking the turn signals/brake lights. I had to stay there at the end of the highway exit ramp with the bikes so my buddy could go to his house with my car and get his pickup, unfortunately he lived thirty miles from there.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

gravitylover said:


> Only in Danbury CT. Two obscured plate tickets and once they made me remove the bikes and rack because they were blocking the turn signals/brake lights. I had to stay there at the end of the highway exit ramp with the bikes so my buddy could go to his house with my car and get his pickup, unfortunately he lived thirty miles from there.


VERY douchey move by that cop.


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

I swear by my hitch rack. It takes all of one minute to put the bike on and it doesn't impact my mpg at all. It's pretty secure and it doesn't really block my plate. We put it on the car at the start of spring and probably won't take it off until the rainy season (mid/late fall). I've never been pulled over and I've never seen anyone pulled over - but I live in Northern CA, where both road and mtn biking are extremely popular. 

Not everyone can use a roof rack. I'm 5'1" and drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee. I just don't have the height or leverage to lift my bike to put it on the roof. I would need to keep a folding stepladder in my car. Even with my Rav4 that I had before the Jeep - I had a roof ski rack and I had to stand on the door ledge to reach the skis.

-laine (aka shorty)


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

gravitylover said:


> Only in Danbury CT. Two obscured plate tickets and once they made me remove the bikes and rack because they were blocking the turn signals/brake lights. I had to stay there at the end of the highway exit ramp with the bikes so my buddy could go to his house with my car and get his pickup, unfortunately he lived thirty miles from there.


bull crap! Thats the kind of ticket I would fight in court. Think about it, if you got a ticket for a burnt out tail light, does a cop expect you to park the car and fix it right then and there?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

GuruAtma said:


> The nice thing about 1Up racks is that they don't block the plate (though I suppose it depends on how many trays you have and where your plate is located on the car). With bikes on of course is another story.
> 
> View attachment 812285


Most racks don't block the plate until their is a bike on them and then that all do.

But the 1up is a great rack.

Around here, I have never heard of anyone getting pulled over or harassed for their bike racks. Not saying it has never happened but we have such a large mountain biking community here that cops would be pretty damn busy if they started that.

Obstructing the plate is illegal but I think in most areas it is tolerated when it comes to bike racks.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Took about a month for the Kansas Highway Patrol to issue me a warning ticket for having a hitch rack, so I stopped using it. Next time it will be a fine. KHP are real douche bags. Like to harass kids and minorities. Always the last to show up at an accident. I would love to see it disbanded and the authority shared between local law enforcement and the KBI. Would save the state a boatload of money and remove a menace from our roads.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

GuruAtma said:


> The nice thing about 1Up racks is that they don't block the plate (though I suppose it depends on how many trays you have and where your plate is located on the car). With bikes on of course is another story.
> 
> View attachment 812285


What kind of receiver did you get for your Prius & where did you get it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

askibum02 said:


> I'm seriously thinking about a hitch mount, though I'm having a hard time justifying the cost. I'd have to buy the hitch and the rack at a considerable cost. I've had my current roof rack since 1995 so *it's already paid for itself many times over, even with the decreased mileage. When I have the bike on my mileage goes down by about 4mpg.*


It's impossible that it's paid for itself if it costs you 4mpg to have a bike on there. In actuality, it is costing you that much (depending on gas prices where you live) to have the privilege of using your roof rack to go and ride. A hitch rack, compared to your current arrangement, _will_ save you money over the long run (in theory, anyhow). I know because I also switched from roof to hitch and did the math.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Maybe not paid for itself, I guess I should have said it would take a long time for a hitch rack to pay for itself even with he fuel savings.i have a diesel, so my 40 mpg with out the rack gets cut to about 36 with the bike on top.


----------



## EightEleven (Mar 26, 2013)

Like they need a reason to stop you..lol
4th of July DUI Checkpoint - Drug Dogs, Searched without Consent, Rights Taken Away, while Innocent - YouTube
I don't condone this kids behavior, but the police are much worse!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

askibum02 said:


> Maybe not paid for itself, I guess I should have said it would take a long time for a hitch rack to pay for itself even with he fuel savings.i have a diesel, so my 40 mpg with out the rack gets cut to about 36 with the bike on top.


Roof mounts also decrease fuel efficiency when there is no bike mounted. 
So your 40 mpg could go up couple miles per gallon if you didn't have it at all.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I actually take it of if I don't have the bike on. It takes me all of 2 mins to take it off, and say, 4 mins to put it on because I have to measure the distance from the front tower to the windshield. 


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## superflypro (Apr 7, 2013)

I have both a roof and a hitch rack for my car (Saab 9-5 wagon) because I need both. I regularly transport up to 5 bikes at a time long distance. I only use my hitch rack when I absolutely need it (Draftmaster) because its a pain to install, obscures my view, and blocks my license plate and taillights. I love how I can leave my roof rack on and not even notice it. Taking off the front wheel is no big deal for me and I feel that the bike is much more secure with the fork mount. Also, I've never been pulled over or gotten any sort of attention from the police from my rack. I haven't heard of anyone else around here either (Central Wisconsin)


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Jeezuz.... Reading thru this thread makes me actually feel smart for having bought a Sprinter van with smoked windows. Cops can read my plates, and bike thieves can't tell I have bikes. I also make it a point to put no bike-related, or any other kind for that matter, of bumper stickers on my vehicles. 

You just never know when some citizen with a pocket knife disagrees with yer First Amendment rights.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

"Anybody get hassled by cops with a hitch rack", no one has really answered the question yet. Around here the cops don't use hitch racks.


----------



## robmoto (Jun 7, 2013)

lol. Its funny how this went to random stories...all interesting tho. Keep the stories comin!


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

crashtestdummy said:


> "Anybody get hassled by cops with a hitch rack", no one has really answered the question yet. Around here the cops don't use hitch racks.


Dammit - I was going to make the same smartass reply. You win.


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've never had any cops harass me for having a hitch rack on my SUV, but I know for sure it has saved me from getting a speed camera ticket more than a few times.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Some of your points may be valid...jamming your rack against a wall, easy to remove the only slight benefit I can see from your comments, maybe even lifting your bike up. I've used a roof rack for almost 30 years, never complained about lifting my bike up, even have a 50+ lb mountain tandem, while not easy to lift up, way more secure, wouldn't fit on a hitch rack anyway, a fork mounted rack is the most secure way to mount a bike, bar none.
> I hear people complain about lifting their bikes or the 20 second hassle of removing the front wheel, remember, we still have the hassle of having to pedal the bike.
> I know I'll get a rash of crap for my above comments, but I believe a roof rack is a better idea in about every sitution.


Obviously not a van driver  (meaning,yeah,I agree on your points for lifting and removing the wheel,but you didn't take into consideration those who have high profile vehicles,which is a LOT of folks)


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I run a roof rack, no hassles.....really is it that hard/ inconvienant to put your bike on a roof rack? I borrowed a hitch rack once for a trip to Mammoth, hated it, worried about getting rear ended ( covered tail lights/ brake lights) and parking was another issue. Hitch racks are popular Iknow, but to me, they are not worth the "so called" conveince.


Lol. I'll let you put a bike up on one of my jeeps with 4" of lift any 37s. The roof is already 7' up. Can't be that hard to get bikes up there.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

My point exactly,no one was taking into consideration higher profile/tall vehicles in this deabte (not that I'd seen) :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I just put on a hitch and swagman xc rack. I was followed closely for a minute by a cop a few nights ago. I didn't know it was a cop till he pulled out of my lane and passed me. the way the swagman is designed it does block my license plate pretty well so hopefully I don't have issues. if this becomes an issue could always mount the plate somewhere else.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Reviving this thread to ask for recommendations for storing a fairly heavy two-bike hitch rack when not in use. I'm limited in the amount of space I have in my garage, but could conceivably hang it on the wall or ceiling. Suggestions?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

ltspd1 said:


> Reviving this thread to ask for recommendations for storing a fairly heavy two-bike hitch rack when not in use. I'm limited in the amount of space I have in my garage, but could conceivably hang it on the wall or ceiling. Suggestions?


Is your garage sheet rocked? I made a hanger for mine out of square steel tubing and bolted it to the studs. Slip the carrier in and fold it up. 
If you have sheet rock, just cut a hole in it for the hitch to go into.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

ltspd1 said:


> Reviving this thread to ask for recommendations for storing a fairly heavy two-bike hitch rack when not in use. I'm limited in the amount of space I have in my garage, but could conceivably hang it on the wall or ceiling. Suggestions?


Pics would help.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

NYrr496 said:


> Is your garage sheet rocked? I made a hanger for mine out of square steel tubing and bolted it to the studs. Slip the carrier in and fold it up.
> If you have sheet rock, just cut a hole in it for the hitch to go into.


Part of the garage is sheet rocked, part is not. I think I've seen wall hangars similar to what you describe; two bolted to the studs might work. It's a Yakima Holdup 2, 63 lbs, shown here. Thanks for the suggestion.

https://www.yakima.com/shop/bike/hitch/holdup2in


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

The cops don't mess with me. I'm a white guy in an unmodified 4-door truck with a visible car seat.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hell im planning on buying a hitch and rack for my car (my truck has the hitch already) and didn't even think about it. Both vehicles plates are on the bumper. So rack won't be an issue but bikes will block plate. Car has trunk rack atm and my 29er on it blocks parts of my tail lights. I live in the river (northern illinois/iowa) and drive to st Louis to visit family and ride the trails while there and never even a single thought from any officers to bother me. Driven with bike on late at night or mid day. Hell car is asking to be pulled over, colbalt that's bright yellow with single black stripe on left half. Talk about "hey look at me". Still no issues.

Comes down to where u live. Here in the corn fields of the Midwest if ur not driving like a moron or aren't a teenager they rarely care about things like a bike rack. 

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I drive a Suburban with a Thule T2 on it all the time. It blocks the plate whether it's folded up or has bikes on it. 
Truck's been from NY to Florida more times than I care to count. Goes to Maine, Upstate NY and Pennsylvania. 
NEVER been asked about it.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Your own lights?*



C.P. said:


> In many parts of Europe, it is law to have tail lights and an additioonal plate attached to the bike rack. It is so commonplace that Thule & other rack makers include racks with the lights & plate attached - pic below:
> 
> View attachment 812841


I will say, I've never been pulled over, but I don't leave my rack on my car or truck.

I am less concerned about an ability to see/read my plate, and more worried about seeing a rack (Thule T2 916XTR) hauling expensive bicycles. Anybody done their own light kit to enhance visibility?

Sealed, 6-1/2" Oval LED Trailer Stop, Turn and Tail Light, 48 Diode Optronics Trailer Lights STL70RB


----------



## 4x4guy (Feb 23, 2014)

Been pulled over twice once the officer wanted to buy my pick up the other a SC Highway Patrol wanted to check out my bike. I am supposed to go ride with him hopefully soon. need someone guide me as I am a newbee


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

GeePhroh said:


> Like everyone else said here, it's more a pretext for a stop than anything else. If you're not drunk, don't act like a jerk, and aren't...ahem..._a particular demographic_ that might make you suspicious to certain members of our law enforcement community, then you're probably fine.


This is why so many people hate cops. If a cop makes a stop predicated on an effing bike rack, then he's just plain bored, or being a dick, and should go out and do the job he/she is getting paid to do instead of harassing people driving to a trailhead for a bike ride.

If I ever get pulled over for having a hitch rack, I'd probably get a dozen more citations for the huge amount of smart-assery I'd be throwing his way, and it would be worth it. Then I'd plead not guilty to everything and force them to waste their time just as they did to me.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Yep. Exactly.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

gravitylover said:


> Only in Danbury CT. Two obscured plate tickets and once they made me remove the bikes and rack because they were blocking the turn signals/brake lights. I had to stay there at the end of the highway exit ramp with the bikes so my buddy could go to his house with my car and get his pickup, unfortunately he lived thirty miles from there.





Stupendous Man said:


> bull crap! Thats the kind of ticket I would fight in court. Think about it, if you got a ticket for a burnt out tail light, does a cop expect you to park the car and fix it right then and there?


When you have to take time off from work because the court date is during the day you question the wisdom of fighting too much. After spending so much time sitting on the side of the street do you really think I wanted to go back there so soon? I might have avoided the real hassle part of it if I had been able to keep my mouth shut and if I had taken it to court I probably would have ended up with a slew of additional fines because the mouth would have out run the brain.


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

We have literally driven thousands and thousands of miles across the country with bikes on our hitch rack. We've not had any real problems, even one time when we got pulled over for speeding by a very grumpy cop who was one of those guys who was going to go out of his way to nail us for as many ticket add-ons as he could think of (I guess he was way behind on his monthly quota).

One funny story is we got pulled over on the interstate in the middle of nowhere one time. We were sitting there scratching our heads trying to figure out why the cop had suddenly pulled us over after tailing us for a while when we weren't doing anything wrong. He came up to window and said, "nice bike!" He apparently was thinking about purchasing one for his son's birthday, but apparently wanted to get an unbiased review from someone who owned one. He then told us about where to find some cool trails in the area and left. It was almost as confusing an encounter as I think an alien abduction would be.

What we've learned is that a bike rack provides a convenient excuse for a cop to pull a vehicle over if they want to pull a vehicle over, so we conduct ourselves accordingly. Being a middle-aged couple with very conservative driving habits, vehicle type and style of dress, we have not found this to be a problem.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Wow. Does he pull over dominos delivery drivers when he wants to order a pizza, too? I'd tell him to look up his own damn review on his own time and get back to work.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

WA-CO said:


> I will say, I've never been pulled over, but I don't leave my rack on my car or truck.
> 
> I am less concerned about an ability to see/read my plate, and more worried about seeing a rack (Thule T2 916XTR) hauling expensive bicycles. Anybody done their own light kit to enhance visibility?
> 
> Sealed, 6-1/2" Oval LED Trailer Stop, Turn and Tail Light, 48 Diode Optronics Trailer Lights STL70RB

















I want to be seen.
With that much money in bikes on the back I want to make sure I can be seen.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I never had any problems like that when I had a truck with a hitch rack

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Shutter Jim said:


> One funny story is we got pulled over on the interstate in the middle of nowhere one time. We were sitting there scratching our heads trying to figure out why the cop had suddenly pulled us over after tailing us for a while when we weren't doing anything wrong. He came up to window and said, "nice bike!" He apparently was thinking about purchasing one for his son's birthday, but apparently wanted to get an unbiased review from someone who owned one. He then told us about where to find some cool trails in the area and left. It was almost as confusing an encounter as I think an alien abduction would be.


As nice as he was, cops like that do not deserve to be cops at best and at worst should spend some time in jail. That's a very clear abuse of power and authority. People in that position are given a lot of trust and something like that completely betrays the trust. Did he mean anything bad by doing it, I'm sure he did not, but what else will he do that completely circumvents/violates the rules? You just can't do that in a public role.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I'd have torn into that cop.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

When I had a suburu svx I got pulled over a few times just cause the cops wanted to check out the car since they never saw one before. One wanted to sit in the driver seat cause it looked like a jet

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Heh, yeah I got pulled over in my Challenger so the cop could talk to me about the car. His wife wanted one and the nearest Dodge dealer was a fair distance away. He even asked me if he could test drive it :eekster: I told him only if I could take his car for a spin


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> I'd have torn into that cop.


I've torn into a few cops in my day. Sadly, I've learned that judges ALWAYS side with cops and civilians ALWAYS lose. Where we live, getting tazed, or worse, getting shot, is a likely predicate for tearing into a cop.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Ha. Uh yeah. Getting tazed or a ticket for lighting up a cop when he pulls you over to talk about your bike would be priceless. I would love to seem him defend that in court. The counter suit would be awesome.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I have found, generally speaking, that west of the continental divide one must do something extremely stupid to ever have to deal with a cop. East of the continental divide and it is more a police state. Of coarse this is a very loose statement and varies per region. I was born & lived in an area for 32 years where I was harassed by the police on regular basis. Since moving 7 years ago I have never so much as talked to a cop. Moral of the story buy a van & put the bikes inside also F the police.


----------



## joshonabike (Sep 19, 2013)

Pulled over once because I had my GoPro mounted (pointing to my bike)...I had flimsy rack and wanted footage in-case it fell off for insurance...he said the same thing everyone is talking about here...couldn't read my plates

It was back when I was a noob and had my first real bike and by "real" I mean - more than my GT Mach One BMX bike when I was a kid


----------



## Semitone (Dec 25, 2013)

? Never been pulled over for my hitch rack. Wouldn't even occur to me that I would be. I have had a hitch rack for over 15 years and I just finished driving to Texas and back from CT with two bikes on a hitch rack. Not a hitch( sorry couldn't help the pun), whatsoever.

The only issue I ever had was at the airport, where the rack was blocking my license plate number for EZ Pass payment. The attendant just got out of the booth, said "no problem" and copied down my plate number by hand. No big deal...


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

Some info for us in Washington state. 
Looks like officer discretion if the rack obscures the license plate.

What if my bike rack covers my rear license plate? - Seattle 911 ? A Police and Crime Blog


----------



## FloriDave (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been stopped by a Florida State Trooper with my bike on the rack. Took a few minutes to check license/registration/insurance, came back and told me I needed to move my plate where it could be more easily seen and let me go. Didn't give me a formal 'warning' or fix-it ticket, and I've not changed anything yet. I do have my rack on the car pretty much 100% of the time.


----------

